# scratchbuilt warhound titan



## raverboi

this is my warhound titan approx. 75 % done
pictured with the plasma blastgun and inferno gun
i actually am in the process of make the Vulcan mega bolter and 2 turbo laser destructors, i tried to put a chaplain in all pictures for scale

















































the arms are completely poseable and the torso can pivot on the legs

these are the pictures after i reset the legs, and whilst i was thinking about the physics of it, realised the hips were WAY to wide pictured with my techmarine for scale


























i think it looks much better now and have begun detailing it
any comments, questions and suggestions are much appreciated


i actually have a plan to make two of these and a warlord


----------



## Stiggy

This is one of the better scratch-built warhound models i have seen. Really good job


----------



## humakt

I do like the fact that the legs are poseable. I do hope your going to put some pictures of this painted on here as this is a very very nice model.


----------



## raverboi

yes, im basically going to update it on here until it is 100% complete including paint


----------



## Ste

good job its a good scratch built  +rep man and i cant wait to see it painted


----------



## enieffac

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## dirty-dog-

very clean building skills there. is this using the templates going around? i used templates that someone gave me and i was supprised just how small the thing was..... mine didnt turn out the best and i will definitly make another one. + rep for you mate.

with the 2 and the warlord, you should put a leash on both warhounds leading up to a hand on the warlord lol.


----------



## raverboi

dirty-dog- said:


> with the 2 and the warlord, you should put a leash on both warhounds leading up to a hand on the warlord lol.


lol, good plan, i actually spliced together 2 sets of templates i found, the best of each


----------



## lav25gunner

Looks very nice. How long have you been working on it? When you build the other ones you should take step by step pics and make a tut. Where did you find the templates? You should post the links.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

Looking great so far but as always I have a few suggestions.

First the shin plates seem a little weedy. They may be just what you want and/or scaled to the FW model and really it's your unit so you can do what you want but I honestly think they should be a fair bit larger. They mainly look like they end to soon before the toes and as much as it might seem odd to present a bigger target with the sort of ceramite blend laminate titan armour uses larger plates dissipate energy far better and they cut down on the resonation of hits so larger shin plates would make the legs tougher in prolonged combat and better for kicking tanks like soccer balls.

The "pelvis" narrowing is great. Full compliments on this of course cause you turned a glaring visual annoyance into a purposeful mechanical beauty. I would still like to see the big actuation pistons on it that at least suggest a sort of "hip" flexibility which is something that is soooo important to balance robots that can't flex in their hips effectively never have a chance to actually walk.

The rest of it looks pretty good. I'd like to see how you are making the weapons switchable since you mentioned doing other weapons to a total of 5 so I doubt you are building 2.5 warhounds. I'm planning ahead of time to make my weapons "modular" for when I get two Mars Patterns for my Iron Warriors since at FW's price I wanna have as much bang for my buck as possible and also I'm working on designing a Warlord on the idea of it being a very modular kit with a base chassis then armour and icon detailing separate and weapons completely modular to the point you can build one Warlord and then kit it out exactly as you want then add any of the weapon types to your arsenal so it can fulfill any Warlord config role. I have a number of ideas if you are still thinking how to do it on your warhound or if you just wanna talk modular systems.

Also nice rally car pics in the background. : 3


----------



## marcch

Very nice model. I love scratch builds and conversions as it shows real passion.


----------



## Captain Galus

Dear Emperor...a Titan driven by Space Marines!?!?!??!?!!

Great work! If it was painted I wouldn't be able to tell it was scratch built


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Really nice, +Rep from me


----------



## Kuffy

Wow, that is quite impressive. I believe you said it is WIP, I cannot wait to see it with more detail and paint on it. Kudos on such a project.

Kuffy


----------



## raverboi

lord of rebirth said:


> First the shin plates seem a little weedy. They may be just what you want and/or scaled to the FW model and really it's your unit so you can do what you want but I honestly think they should be a fair bit larger. They mainly look like they end to soon before the toes and as much as it might seem odd to present a bigger target with the sort of ceramite blend laminate titan armour uses larger plates dissipate energy far better and they cut down on the resonation of hits so larger shin plates would make the legs tougher in prolonged combat and better for kicking tanks like soccer balls.
> 
> The "pelvis" narrowing is great. Full compliments on this of course cause you turned a glaring visual annoyance into a purposeful mechanical beauty. I would still like to see the big actuation pistons on it that at least suggest a sort of "hip" flexibility which is something that is soooo important to balance robots that can't flex in their hips effectively never have a chance to actually walk.
> 
> The rest of it looks pretty good. I'd like to see how you are making the weapons switchable since you mentioned doing other weapons to a total of 5 so I doubt you are building 2.5 warhounds. I'm planning ahead of time to make my weapons "modular" for when I get two Mars Patterns for my Iron Warriors since at FW's price I wanna have as much bang for my buck as possible and also I'm working on designing a Warlord on the idea of it being a very modular kit with a base chassis then armour and icon detailing separate and weapons completely modular to the point you can build one Warlord and then kit it out exactly as you want then add any of the weapon types to your arsenal so it can fulfill any Warlord config role. I have a number of ideas if you are still thinking how to do it on your warhound or if you just wanna talk modular systems.
> 
> Also nice rally car pics in the background. : 3


cheers, im actually going to completely redo the shin armour i bought some really thin plasticard to bend into the shape of the mars pattern shin guards

with the actuators, i had started puting them on but when i reset the legs i didnt put them back on, when i get around to detailing the legs i will though

the arms are modular, i did it with a ball and socket joint from some lego technics i found,

with the second warhound and the warlord i will post full tutorial i kinda got 75% of the way through the build before i took photos of it 

:good:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark

Very nice indeed! As already mentioned, your work is nice and clean, can't wait for the detailing to be added. +Rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Excellent. The fine detail on the weapons really looks cool. In previous titan projects, while the end result is usually excellent, people tended to forget the little details like this. Well done.


----------



## Classs

Wow that is awesome, cant wait to see it finished and play it :grin: The remodeled pose looks really good. keep up the good work


----------



## raverboi

lol, cheers 

UPDATE

got a bit more done like the shin armour, i actually tried making really big thick armour, and it looked terrible, i find the armour i have atm gives the rest of the model a really nice proportion
















a little bit more done on the head, 








and replaced the stpid thing with auspexes on it for a decent panel








and loads of actuators added to the waist to make it look flexible 

















a bit more coming soon


----------



## Unforgiven302

Good use of lock nuts for gun barrels! I am always enamored by the talent and imagination that people have and the dedication to making models such as this. Well done and keep up the great work!


----------



## dirty-dog-

splicing of the templates is a good idea, i definitly prefer how this ones looks, and blimey good idea for using nuts for gun barrels.

also the flamer thing (forgot what its called) looks nice too. the cockpit looks awsome, and so do the pistons (actuators). how do you make them, it looks like wooden skewers put in something but what?

nice use of basses on the leg joints aswell.


----------



## raverboi

the actuators are made out of lollypop sticks and toothpicks
cheers for the compliments all

was brainstorming my next one and im thinking a grey knights warhound to match the small daemonhunters attachment i have :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Jesus H Christ on a bicycle that is sweet! And freakin poseable!! Have some rep for that.


----------



## jigplums

anyone with the patience to build a titan deserves respect


----------



## dirty-dog-

lol lollypop sticks, who would have known?


----------



## raverboi

haha, yea it did take some time but its the holiday in between the end of high school and uni so yea:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Very awesome work and thank you for the WIP pics and such, might give some of us hints on how to built one down the road. The only things I would would do or comment on would be to either get a scoring tool and add panel lines or layer some thin plasticard over the large flat areas. Both would do the same thing, break up the large areas of flat surface.


----------



## raverboi

im in the process of detailing and am in desperate need of imperial eagles :cray:
they just make it look so damn good 

pm me if you can russel up quite a few, we'll work something out :victory:


----------



## raverboi

project has kinda been put off, regular 40k infantry need painting :threaten:
my mate has ordered a revenant from forgeworld, will probablly start up again when he gets that :so_happy:


----------



## dirty-dog-

well im planning on getting leman russ and chimera, theyve got small ones on them but ill see what i can do.


----------



## Ste

you can buy a set of etched brass eagles of forgeworld my friend =]


----------



## raverboi

:shok: wow cheers, :victory:
ive ordered a sheet, and another sheet for the grey knight warhound titan im planning
cant beleive i missed them :headbutt:
i only had a brief look at forgeworld before i quit :threaten:


----------



## Ste

raverboi said:


> :shok: wow cheers, :victory:
> ive ordered a sheet, and another sheet for the grey knight warhound titan im planning
> cant beleive i missed them :headbutt:
> i only had a brief look at forgeworld before i quit :threaten:


no problem mate =] were all here to help  now show me some painted up picccss damn you


----------



## raverboi

UPDATE

the modeling of the plasma blastgun and turbo laser destructor are 100% complete
























i have started adding bitz 








the void shield generators









will post again soon, i think the modeling is 95% complete


----------



## raverboi

much, much more detailing added, such as the engine from a land raider on its back 

pics tomorow


----------



## dirty-dog-

cant wait to see, has been a while since there has been an update. :grin:


----------



## raverboi

pics, pics, pics


the upper half (head, carapace, weapons, engine) is pretty much 100% done
just the legs now :mrgreen:

the head










the cockpit










the engine (this looks A LOT better in real life)










the whole top









more on the legs soon


----------



## raverboi

legs are pretty much done being green stuffed, very, very close to being painted 
a few more armour plates, and some scoring to break up large panels, and it should be ready for painting 

all my good bitz are officially gone 

i have a choice between 3 colour schemes, a camoflage grey, red and black (match my blood angels, or dark angels green to match the warlord i have begun :mrgreen:

opinions are much appreciated :so_happy:


----------



## raverboi

jeez i really need to start finishing things, its been used in 2 apoc battles already, but a 'small' mishap had me reassembaling it 
i need to get back to basics and strengthen it up before continuing D:


----------



## crimson skull

I can't see how this was a failure it looks fantastic i mean my one did'nt have a detailed interior and our plasma did'nt look as good, mate that is a quality model +rep.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

It's a really nice build but I still can't enjoy any "marine" titans....


----------



## raverboi

UPDATEDNESS

it be ready for paint 
marine for scale
plenty of void sheild generators all over it

























marines view, lol

















vulcan megabolter is replacing the plasma blastgun on the realisation that it is ordanance 

ive actually broken up the armour plates with lots 'o' scoring, but its hard to see in the photos

unless people have good ideas, its ready for paint


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Amazing, well done Raverboi. Have some rep.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow, that thing looks awsome from a marines point of veiw.

Wow, you definitly need rep.....

p.s i leveled up your daemon.....


----------



## raverboi

lol cheers, back a you with the daemon,

the smoke launchers are not to conceal it, they would just severely piss you of if you got smoke launched in to your face when your running into cc lol


----------



## raverboi

its undercoated black, but i cant decide on a colour scheme, its either
dark angels green
grey camoflage
blood red and black
regular camoflage


----------



## Klomster

Camoflauge?

It's a titan! Of a titan legion, they display their legion colours with pride and in a searing sea of burning plasma.

So come up with a cool titan legion colour scheme.
Blood red and black sounds the coolest of the ones you mentioned, will look cool among inquisition models too.

But i don't really like a few things.
Like the heavy bolters, warhounds don't have those.
And the princeps, its a bloody marine! I know you might like marines but still.
A titan is driven by a princeps, + your titan doesn't have any moderatii. (The 2 other guys in the cockpit)

It's very cool and all but i'm just a bit put off by some people making "inquistorial titans" or "space marine titans". They don't exist, only adeptus mechanicus titans exist.

The inquisition very often borrows titans or have almost permanent command over them, but i don't think they would ever abandon their titan legions colours.

So kudos on an awesome build, and a grey knight warhound would be really cool.
Not fluffcorrect but hey, coolness beat correctness. Just don't say it's correct.


----------



## Stuntiesrule

can't wait to see photos of this bad boy painted very nice job


----------



## Crimzzen

Is the core made out of plasticard or foam? What did you use to cut the material?

Very nice work, +rep


----------



## The Son of Horus

Every time I see this pop up, I keep meaning to ask how you got the legs to support the weight of the torso with the guns-- I was building a Reaver but the project stalled about six months ago-- I never could figure out how to get the legs to support the weight of the rest of the titan.


----------



## raverboi

he's made of plasticard, full of expanding foam 

chances are he will be painted black and red 

@ horus, i dunno i guess i just put the legs together really strong cause i knew the body would be heavy, so i built it so i could balance a land raider on it, and it just went together well 

i dont know, i might take the marine out, but where could i find the models for moderati and the princeps?


----------



## raverboi

as much as it hurts me to admit, she is going up for sale :cray:
do you think i will get more for her painted? or leave it blank for someone else to paint ?


----------



## Klomster

Go for no paint.

I would rather paint my titan in my scheme than buy a ready-made i don't like.

A way of getting more money might be that you put the ad like this.

"-I'm selling this scratch-built warhound titan, for only XXX £ /$ /whatever i will paint it in the coulourscheme of your choice."

It would mean more work, but the lazy one out there with alot of money but no energy to paint himself might think.
"-Sweet, a painted titan for only XX + XXX£/$/whatever, and i don't have to do a thing."

Perhaps putting up different ads and see what you get the most for, no paint, or with paint.

Just my tip.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

LOL Whatch out or it might piss missiles at you.


----------



## Lord Torquemada

That's an awesome build brother! I like what you did with the megaflammer. Any tips of the material you used for this build such as styrene thickness, tubes diameter or guage? I'm planning to build a Warlord Titan and my estimate is that it will be 38 inches tall. but most that I've seen is a lot more bigger! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Lord Torquemada

raverboi said:


> as much as it hurts me to admit, she is going up for sale :cray:
> do you think i will get more for her painted? or leave it blank for someone else to paint ?


IMHO I'd go for Klomster suggestion:so_happy: of leaving it blank and advertised that you'd paint it in the colour scheme of whoever is buying it.

Cheers !!


----------



## raverboi

i dont know if i can bring myself to sell it actually, its mega hard to sell something youve put sooooo much work and effort into
i never planned to sell it in the first place :S


----------



## sp00ks

then why are you thinking about selling it?


----------



## Klomster

If you don't have any money you can sit on the street and say.

-"If i don't get any money, i can't keep this model i put 127 working hours into, i don't know what to do!"

And look really upset and have raggy clothes 

Or begging is perhaps not the best solution, try to reduce costs like water and electricity first, then find something that you don't really care about to sell.

Perhaps that unopened / only opened box of warhammer spearmen, or whatever.
Sell that first.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Wow...
How can you sell that? Just keep it and make another one to sell that isn't as good.
Worthy of some rep


----------



## Vaz

raverboi said:


> its undercoated black, but i cant decide on a colour scheme, its either
> dark angels green
> grey camoflage
> blood red and black
> regular camoflage


Blood Angels colours - after all, you did glue a Blood Angels symbol to the side of its head.


----------



## Emo Computer Guy O_o

DUDE THIS IS MAD!! i personally think that it should be blood angels too mainly because big red things are good (you can tell i collect orks).

+rep definately


----------



## raverboi

ive disbanded the walking position, the left ankle is needing constant re glueing
will make updatedness as soon as ive fixed it

dont start feeling sorry for me, i intended to sell it to chip in for my laptop!
SUCCESS
i got one cheap!
no need to sell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klomster

YAY.

No need to sell.

Now you just need a really good titan legion colour scheme.


----------



## cloudco

looks great but the chest looks kinda thin compared to the shoulders... or is that how its supposed to be?


----------



## The Architect Of Fate

Great job, can't wait to see it painted. Are you going to make it a little less 'boxy'? Maybe slap on a few Aquilas?


----------



## JDMJapan

Nice! Rep is in order! Make it a Blood Ravens Titan.

I love the pilot!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Wonderful work. I will have to steal some of your ideas when I build my three that I need. +rep from me.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Very nice! It looks like I have a competitor...


----------



## shaantitus

Very nice titan. Outstanding neat scratchbuild. I built a titan from bits and had a weedy leg armour problem that was far worse than yours. If yo extended the armour down just a little more that would go a long way toward making the legs look heavier. In the end it is your choice. She looks sweet either way. Rep for an awesome build.


----------



## mkmeye

wow great job wish i had one


----------



## STOMPY WARHOUND

This titan is made of win, i love it. The one i am making right now looks nothing like that (as in it looks bad). The only thing i dont like is the space marine pilot, i dont think battle marines pilot titans, but appart from that epic win, +rep


----------



## raverboi

wow, it's been a while since i posted here
@STOMPY
i replaced the marine with the standard 2 princeps and moderati

ive narrowed the waist, put both feet flat on the ground

the plasma blastgun is 100% painted
the turbo laser is 40% painted
the body is 60% painted
the legs are 0% painted

i'll put up some pics as soon as i get back to australia (in the US at the moment)


----------

